# 2016 TT S-line Build



## kevinlee70901 (May 6, 2015)

Picked up a used 2016 TT back in April and I thought I’d share the things I have done so far and future plans. I don’t see too many modified TT’s over here in NA, I know there are more over in the UK. 

*Factory options:*

S-line Package
Driver Comfort Package
Navigation Package
LED Headlight Package
Mythos Black
Black Interior with S logo on the front seats

*Modifications as of today:*

KW Suspension V2
BBS CH-R 123 19x9.5 et45 with 255/35/19 MPSS
034 Dynamic Camber Mount
034 Dogbone Mount
034 Subframe Inserts
034 Motorsports carbon fibre fuse box cover
Forge Motorsports carbon fibre intake
Remus muffle with custom mid-pipe
Relak paddle extensions
Clearmounts phone mount
Blackvue DR650 dual channel with PMP
Black vinyl wrapped front grill surround, side reflectors, rear diffuser
25% ceramic tint
Tinted tail lights
Clear PPF headlights
Rho license plate mount

More mods planned for the future…

All photos taken by me.



First thing done was the Rho plate mount and de-badge.





Relak paddles are a more subtle option versus the others available.



Next was a drop with KW V2 with the height set to the lowest (took out the rear spring seats to give it an extra drop). Installed the 034 camber mount along with their dogbone and subframe mounts at the same time.







Fitted the Forge Motorosports Intake and 034 Motorsports fuse box cover.







Put some spacers on with the OEM wheels. 10mm front and 15mm rear. Got some of the exterior cosmetics cleaned up with black vinyl wrapped grill surround, side reflectors and rear diffuser. 25% tint. Rear tail light tint. 









Got the Remus muffle installed by GT customs here in the GTA who also made the custom mid pipe.





Picked up a set of used BBS CH-R in 19x9.5 et45 with 255/35/19 MPSS.









More images on my Instagram *account*.


----------



## kevinlee70901 (May 6, 2015)

Decided to test fit some spacers on with the BBS CH-R.

Used 10mm for front and back but 10mm might be too aggressive for the back. Most likely get a 5mm if I move forward with this. I can fit 10mm in the front due to the 034 Dynamic camber mounts. 

To ensure no rubbing I would need to make some adjustments to the fender and liner. I was just wondering if anyone has ever ran something this agressive on the TT. 

Would essentially be 19x9.5 et35 in the front and 19x9.5 et40 in the rear with 255 rubber all around.


----------



## Digilio86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Man not a lot of action on this forum. Car looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

